# The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht*

						Netflix hat den Start von The Witcher offiziell auf Mitte Dezember datiert und passend dazu einen umfangreichen Trailer veröffentlicht, der unter anderem Ausblicke auf Geschichte, Charaktere sowie auch die Action-Szenen der Serienandaption gewährt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht*


----------



## alalcoolj (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht*

Wird's so erfolgreich wie GoT?


----------



## Phobos001 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Wird's so erfolgreich wie GoT?



Ich hoffe es doch !

Das Universum des Hexers bietet so viele Möglichkeiten und Geschichten.


----------



## Rollora (1. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Wird's so erfolgreich wie GoT?


Gleich erfolgreich sicher nicht, das wäre schon verwunderlich.
Mir wäre schon recht, wenn es halbwegs die Qualität erreichen würde der ersten paar GoT Staffeln und man auf die späteren Logiklücken und seltsamen Entscheidungen verzichten könnte


----------



## Deathy93 (1. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht*

Heftig, müssen die zu allem Scheiß ne Serie machen?

Es gibt doch schon mehr als genug Serien. 
Wie kann man da noch den Überblick behalten? 

Aus jeder alten Filmreihe wird irgendeine Serie produziert und bei den Spielen fängts langsam auch an. 

Gute Filme werden keine mehr produziert, aber eine eigene Serie zu jedem Müll


----------



## Banana-OG (1. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht*

Monster töten und durch die Gegend vögeln. Wird auf jeden Fall besser als Game of Thrones. Aber das ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (1. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht*



Rollora schrieb:


> Gleich erfolgreich sicher nicht, das wäre schon verwunderlich.
> Mir wäre schon recht, wenn es halbwegs die Qualität erreichen würde der ersten paar GoT Staffeln und man auf die späteren Logiklücken und seltsamen Entscheidungen verzichten könnte



Im Gegensatz zu GoT ist die Buchreihe schon lange abgeschlossen, sodass man zumindest darauf hoffen kann, dass man sich nicht zu weit von der Vorlage entfernt.
Bei GoT gings den Bach runter, als die Schreiber der Serie auf einmal keine Vorlage mehr hatten. Das kann uns hier zumindest nicht passieren.


----------



## SilentHunter (5. November 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Umfangreicher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie mit Release-Datum veröffentlicht*



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Heftig, müssen die zu allem Scheiß ne Serie machen?
> 
> Es gibt doch schon mehr als genug Serien.
> Wie kann man da noch den Überblick behalten?
> ...


Generell haben heute Serien schon eine ganz andere Qualität wie vor 10 Jahren. Produktionkosten pro Folge die früher ein mässiger Kinofilm hatte eröffnen da neue Möglichkeiten. Es zeigt sich auch dadurch wieviele Hollywoodgrössen sich auf TV Serien einlassen. Es gibt wirklich viele gute im Verhältniss auch zu aktuellen Kinofilmen. Da lässt seit Jahren die Qualität stark nach. Mir ist eine gute Serie lieber die als Format einfach mehr bieten kann um Handlung und Characktere zu Entwickeln wie es Filmen mangels Laufzeit oft nicht möglich ist. Allerdings ist mir auch hier eine qualitativ gute Miniserie lieber als ein liebloses Endlosfolgenmonster ohne Struktur und Qualität ala Lost.


----------

